# Newby needs advice



## Coysurf (Sep 12, 2012)

I am new to archery and need advice on which bow to buy. I will be hunitng from a Ameristep Brickhouse ground blind so I assume I should stay on the shorter end of the axle lengths?. I know that no one bow fits everyone but I just would like some input on the bows I have looked at, their prices and any other bows someone may recommend. I have a 28" draw and 60# is my max pull weight (for now). Here are the ones I have looked at:
Mathews Craze - $299 (no accesories)
Bear Encounter - $399 RTH package
PSE Stinger - $360 w/ whisker biscuit, 3 pin sight (tag said it was 29"draw and 50# pull...is this adjustable?)
I also shot a used Bear Charge and liked it alot but the local shop wanted $400 (included all accessories and some arrows).

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Lurch2824 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I have the stinger 3g. That's a very adjustable bow. Draw length changed with the mod on the bow so 28 is not a problem with it. Adjustable draw weight. 70lbs limbs will go down to 50 lbs I believe. 10 full turns. Smooth draw. If you can go to a shop and shoot all three, pick the one that's what you like. That's what I did. You can also look at the PSE Rally. Its like the Stinger 3g but with dual cams and 33 3/4" ata.


----------

